# Noob



## Philosofik (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi, all. I'm new to the forum and thought I should introduce myself. I live with my wife and my (almost) one-year old son in an old house (built in 1912) in the historic district of Suffolk, Virginia. Halloween is and always has been my favorite holiday, and I tend to go overboard decorating and trying to scare and entertain the kids that come to our door to trick-or-treat. On the other hand, most of our neighbors are nice people, but few do so much as hand out candy on Halloween.

In previous years, I've just sort of thrown together decorations with whatever was on sale at the local stores, but I'm determined to do something special this year, and I've already started my planning.

Anyway, I'm a stay-at-home dad and a graduate student, and I look forward to sharing my favorite holiday with my son this year. Talk to you all soon!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

A big welcome to you!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Howdy


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

glad to have you


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Welcome Philosofik


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"...and I tend to go overboard decorating and trying to scare and entertain the kids that come to our door to trick-or-treat."
There is NO SUCH THING as "go overboard" with Halloween decorations. 

Welcome to Haunt Forum! Have ya heard about Curbies yet??


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to the forum


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Philosofik (Mar 29, 2011)

I haven't heard of Curbies. Could you tell me about it/them?


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice to meet you! Welcome!

It is my meager understanding that Curbies are things you find on the curb that other people have abandoned. "Shopping at Curbies" is the way I've seen it used. The only reason I have any idea at all is because of the "you might be new" thread.

I am a new introduction myself, and everyone here seems like a treasure.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Jester7902 (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum! Nice to have you.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

pensivepumpkin said:


> Nice to meet you! Welcome!
> 
> It is my meager understanding that Curbies are things you find on the curb that other people have abandoned. "Shopping at Curbies" is the way I've seen it used. The only reason I have any idea at all is because of the "you might be new" thread.
> 
> I am a new introduction myself, and everyone here seems like a treasure.


Awww... Shucks!


----------



## Richman2000 (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## sherwood asylum (Mar 16, 2011)

welcome


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Yes, that is exactly what "Curbies" is!  Just don't play the music in your car too loud, or the neighbors will peek out when you open the car door to score those sonotubes or whatever you find curbside on trash day! And never, EVER argue with the crazy metal scrap guy who cruises the streets in the old pickup truck, who wants the broken gas grill you are standing in front of. HE'S ALWAYS CRAZY.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! I agree, no such thing as overboard on the decorations, no matter what they tell you.

Since your new here, I think I need to show you (in my opinion) the best place to start haunting (apart from here). I give you www.spookyblue.com click on the halloween haunts and projects link. And then, you MUST see the BEST yard haunter of all time (also in my opinion) www.pumpkinrot.com Not that I don't like the rest of you.


----------



## Chrysaor (Jun 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;
WELCOME TO HAUNT FORUM! And&#8230;


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

*total agreement*



Marrow said:


> And then, you MUST see the BEST yard haunter of all time (also in my opinion) www.pumpkinrot.com Not that I don't like the rest of you.


when people tell me they like what i do, i send them to rot and stolloween. at least i am not priming the economy like a financial derivative. i am merely a squash derivative. like picasso supposedly said- good artists borrow, and great artists steal. :jol:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)




----------

